

Jet – Lightweight, Realtime Message Bus for the Web - ChrisGaudreau
http://jetbus.io/

======
yoava
I wonder about the rainy day cases of this - what if a connection is lost for
a minute? will the recovery deliver all the missing messages? will it restore
consistency once the connection is restored?

Also, Jet is based on installing a single router server. What about scaling
that server? HA? If you install two such servers, do they communicate? Or does
each create it's own communication domain?

------
afshinmeh
What is the difference between SocketIO and this?

~~~
yoava
Socket IO is a service, this is something you install on your server

~~~
madeofpalk
> Socket IO is a service

I'm not sure what you mean by that. Socket.io is something you install on your
server as well

[http://socket.io/download/](http://socket.io/download/)

[http://socket.io/get-started/](http://socket.io/get-started/)

~~~
yoava
I was sure socket.io is a service you use... for some reason...

But you are right - it is exactly the same, only that socket.io looks more
solid.

~~~
madeofpalk
Perhaps you're thinking of Pubnub.com ?

